# I Will See You Agan Sophia LOVE YOU SO MUCH!!!!



## Lover_Of_Lopz (Dec 2, 2008)

Sophia was5weeksold when she went over the rainbow bridge.:bigtears:

Imiss her so much she was my life and joy:cry1: and one summer mooring I put her outside in her pen to get some fresh air while I cleaned their cages (my older bunn was in a different pen next to her. And 15 minuets later I came back to get them and she was laying in her pen not moving:tears2:. The pens had tops and were in the shade I don't know what I did wrong or if it was just her time. Whatever the reason I miss her ... but i know she isin better place now...dose any one else have a story of a lostlifeto tell?


----------



## Becca (Dec 2, 2008)

Sorry for your loss hun..... if you wanna know about other people's losses just check out the rest of the rainbow bridge.

What breed was Sophia? Sometimes talking about our lost and loved ones helps the pain.


----------



## Happi Bun (Dec 2, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss. :tears2: :hug:


----------



## Lover_Of_Lopz (Dec 2, 2008)

here is a pick of her... i miss he so much......:tears2:


----------



## Becca (Dec 2, 2008)

Awwh she looks stunning!!! Such a pretty girl, what was her personality like?


----------



## Lover_Of_Lopz (Dec 2, 2008)

she was veary playful and a quiet bunn she would run around her cage with a toy in the mouth i twas so funnytalking about it has helped :biggrin2:but i will always miss her...


----------



## Becca (Dec 2, 2008)

Of course you will still miss her, I still miss Nibbles - they leave a hole in your heart that cannot be filled and it never will be.

She sounds like a really great bun, I bet she's having a wonderful time at the rainbow bridge and making all those other bunnies laugh


----------



## Lover_Of_Lopz (Dec 2, 2008)

Your right:bunnyangel:, what was Nibbles like?:brownbunny


----------



## Becca (Dec 2, 2008)

He was big, beautiful,gentle and loving. 

Here is his thread http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=39320&forum_id=27

iloveyouNibbles


----------



## Lover_Of_Lopz (Dec 2, 2008)

He is so cute,:bunnyheart i just wish i could of known him,when did he leave?:bunnyangel:i will up lode a pick of me and my new bunn soon.



---Nicky


----------



## Becca (Dec 2, 2008)

10th September 

He was 9 years old.


----------



## Lover_Of_Lopz (Dec 2, 2008)

I AM SO SORRY FOR YOU:in tears:But think they are probably playing together right now , and wishing that we didn't feel so bad about loosing them.:bunnieskiss:bunnyhug:


----------



## Becca (Dec 2, 2008)

Yup, I bet they are, with Frederick and poor poor Snowdrop.


----------



## Lover_Of_Lopz (Dec 2, 2008)

who are snowdrop and fredrick? we have a dog named fredrick he is a huskey mix.


----------



## Becca (Dec 3, 2008)

Snowdrop: http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=41255&forum_id=27

Frederick: http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=41327&forum_id=27


----------



## Lover_Of_Lopz (Dec 3, 2008)

I am so sorry or you!!!:X


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Dec 5, 2008)

im so sorry Sophia had to leave so quick..

I had to rehome my two bunners and oh boy taht hurts so bad! I cant imagine actually losing them for life...


x


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Dec 7, 2008)

I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## Lover_Of_Lopz (Dec 26, 2008)

Binky free at the rainbow bridge :rainbow:baby I love you:hearts!!ink iris:



------Your Mommy and sis


----------



## animal ry (Dec 26, 2008)

so sorry you lost her such a beautifull bun R.I.P


----------



## irishlops (Dec 26, 2008)

i um my bunny was well born on the 1st agust 2008... passed on 9th october...
2months old 1 week anda bit..........


----------



## Lover_Of_Lopz (Feb 3, 2009)

:bigtears:I wish I could hold you 1 more time baby I love you SOPHIA


----------



## Becca (Feb 3, 2009)

Nicky, Sophia is looking down on you now saying 'Don't cry mumma I love you' and she is happy and binkying free


----------



## Lover_Of_Lopz (Feb 4, 2009)

Thanks Becca you are right and she is playing with nibbles to I hope he watches her she can get into a lot of trouble:cry2


----------



## Becca (Feb 4, 2009)

Hehe, I'm sure he is  He can be like her big Grandpa bun!


----------



## Lover_Of_Lopz (Feb 4, 2009)

That is sooo cute I wish i could of met Nibbles


----------



## Lover_Of_Lopz (Mar 21, 2009)

I made this for you baby....mommy loves you....



**AShooting Star**
Isn't it so strange..
How we grow so close.
But we do not need to forget,
How we held them close.
The times we played,
The memories we made.
Do you remember when you cuddled me close?
Do not forget,
For I am not far.
Look up to the sky
Iam thatshooting star.
I am your garden angel,
That guides you through the night.
And when you awake with the mornings light,
Do not despair because I am not their,
For I am with you even if I am out of sight.


----------



## irishlops (Mar 21, 2009)

thats really nice.
i bet she is eading that to her friends in the rainbow bridge! boasting about how a nice mummy she had.


----------

